# Lee's work set-up!



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I took a couple of pictures of the coffee house with my new camera phone. (and one of us in fancy dress for a fundraiser we did for the Haeti appeal, I'm the "waiter" on the far right!)

For those that don't know, I work for company small family run cafe group called Boston Tea Party. We have 8 stores across the South West with more in the pipe-line. I'm the companies barista trainer so I work with all our stores to keep the standard high. I'm based in my local store (Barnstaple) where I also fill the role of store head barista.

We run long-drop Faemas in most of the stores (with a couple of exceptions where we use La spaziale). Where there is room we use a 2, 2 group set-up with 3 Mazzer Super-Jolly timers. We run a staple house blend, a darker more complex continental blend along with a a regularly changing guest. (this week it's a single estate Bourbon from Las Delicias El-Salvador.

As you can see we run with a 0.3 Ltr pitcher, 0.6Ltr pitcher, 1 ltr and a 1.5 ltr to pour in the "pour off's".

The more observant viewer will notice the 2 "triple" portafilters on the right-hand machine. These are not used as a triple solution more an over-packed double. It makes a truly wonderfull Ristretto for the flat whites!









The massive knock-out bin is a life saver for keeping the grinder area clean. Even in the middle of a Uber busy service the coffee area always looks like this. Clean, ordered and tidy. Note a white cloth for steam wand and a blue for the machines drip-trays which are quickly wiped clean after pretty much every extraction. MAKE A MESS OF MY MACHINES AT YOUR PERIL!!!!







:act-up:









Lee









Barnstaple front. It used to be a cotton mill!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks very well organised

Glad you mentioned it was a fancy dress party, but how cool would it be to visit a place that had superheroes working there everyday

There must be a demand for capes with microfibre and scrubber corners though...


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

You have given me an idea for a Barista utility belt!!!!! Amazing!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Lee for the post - I wish I was a local


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Lee this place is a credit to you. i always have a look in the door before I step in a new place and this one certainly passes muster. i will jump at the chance if I see one. The only problem I have is with the name is it owned by rebelious Yanks?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha ha no, think it's just because we stock a crap- load of tea !


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great. My idea of a dream job.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

So much more tidy than our set up!

The stainless work tops definitely look better than our aged wooden top, and surely easier to work on. I heard we're due a refit, though I'm not sure when....

How much give i there in the metal? Do you tamp straight on to it?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah I do, but a few of them like to use the tamping mat. No give at all, it's catering grade stainless steel so pretty hardcore!

The massive knock bar/hole going into the bin under the counter is such a life saver!

Lee


----------

